# Pointer und Referenzen



## Gast (11. Feb 2009)

Moin,

mal ne Frage zu Referenzen und Pointer,
in Java gibt es nur Referenzen, 
in C++ gibt es auch Referenzen (&var) -> diese kann man nur einmal bei der Objekterstellung zuweisen und diese bleiben dann bei diesem Objekt bis in alle Ewigkeit.

In Java ist das ja nicht so, da kann ich eine Referenz mal auf dieses Objekt, mal auf jenes Objekt "zeigen" lassen, wie es in C++ mit den Pointern auch geht.

Meine Frage jetzt, was ist dann eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen einer Referenz in Java und einem Pointer in C++.
Besten Dank,


----------



## maki (11. Feb 2009)

>> Meine Frage jetzt, was ist dann eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen einer Referenz in Java und einem Pointer in C++. 

In Java gibt es keine Arithmetic für Refernzen wie in C für Pointer, auch gibt es anders als in C keine Pointer auf Pointer.


----------



## Leroy42 (11. Feb 2009)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine Frage jetzt, was ist dann eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen einer Referenz in Java und einem Pointer in C++.
> Besten Dank,



Eigentlich gar keiner mit der Ausnahme, daß es keine Referenz_arithmetik_ gibt und auch keine
_Referenzen auf Referenzen_.

Edit: Uuppss! Zu spät!  :shock:  :cry:


----------



## Marco13 (11. Feb 2009)

Vielleicht noch ein Link auf einen Thread, der genau zu diesem Thema hin ausgeufert ist: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=493816&highlight=#493816


----------

